# Cookie Issues?



## Artheido (Mar 2, 2008)

Since the update, even when using the 'Remember Me' function, I still need to log in daily. =/ So when I log in, I stay logged on for the rest of that day but the next day I need to log back in again. Never used to happen on the previous version.


----------



## JPH (Mar 2, 2008)

I haven't had any problems...maybe it's your browsers fault? (If you're using Firefox, you might of accidentally pressed 'Delete Saved Passwords' under 'Clear Private Data'...)


----------



## Law (Mar 2, 2008)

I get the same issue too, even though I ticked the Remember Me box. Worked fine before.


----------



## Psyfira (Mar 2, 2008)

I've just had that happen too, but it did direct me to the old page today instead of the new one so I don't know if that would've affected the cookie. (I had to dig through yesterday's history to get back here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm not saying that's a problem because it isn't.)


----------



## Destructobot (Mar 2, 2008)

Odd, it still remembers me from the first time I logged in after the server upgrade. I'm using Firefox 2.0.0.something if that matters.


----------



## Artheido (Mar 2, 2008)

Every other site works fine and I haven't change my FireFox settings for over a month. It has to be something to do with the server update because the problem started straight after it.


----------



## xJonny (Mar 2, 2008)

It happened to me once, you may need to delete your gbatemp cookies so that it can issue the new ones for the latest version of IPB.


----------

